# Most Agressive Display



## Staley (Mar 2, 2007)

Please Show me Your Upclose Displays of Agression.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 4, 2007)

here's a few:


----------



## regalis (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## C_Strike (Mar 4, 2007)

Bad quality pics but none the less...






top down pic






lol, i thought the lil blondi was gonna snap its pedicel he was so arched


----------



## Scorpendra (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## Bothrops (Mar 4, 2007)

_Pterinochilus murinus_ RCF







Not T's, but wolf spiders...


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## Becky (Mar 5, 2007)

Haplopelma minax adult female







Citharischius crawshayi adult female (when i got her home and took the lid off the pot she was in lol)







Grammostola rosea - mini threat posture from my evil Adult female lol


----------



## Stylopidae (Mar 5, 2007)

Source:

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A9G_Rq2FK...1/**http://www.thamike.com/fn_images/pope.jpg


----------



## strongboy4 (Mar 5, 2007)

Hy Cheshire !

I like yours!  ))
regards  Dietmar


----------



## JonathanF (Mar 5, 2007)

Agressive _C. gracile_


----------



## phil jones (Mar 5, 2007)

great picts its like  (  t  ) crime watch lol


----------



## Lorgakor (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## maxident213 (Mar 5, 2007)

lol @ the Pope's threat display.....  Good one Cheshire......

Some deadly pictures in this thread. :clap:


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 5, 2007)

Cheshire, That was so funny. Totally caught me off guard. Thanx, i needed that.


----------



## Steve Nunn (Mar 5, 2007)

_Selenotypus sp. NEBO_, showing the threat, then killing a spoon (third shot taken about 1' off the substrate, she was not letting go). These guys don't just fingertap 



















Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Steve Nunn (Mar 6, 2007)

_Haplopelma volkervonwirthii_, not so much finger tapping as head bangin', note the spider drool hanging off the fangs (not my image, but damn I wish it was ) 







Steve


----------



## edesign (Mar 6, 2007)

wow steve...doin' wonders for the Australian tourism interest  We already know that the land down under is filled with nasties... 

these are some older pics of mine...i no longer have any of these three  (N. chromatus died for unknown reasons, A. metallica and GBB unsuccessful breeding attempts and died of old age):

GBB juvie:






N. chromatus:






and my vicious A. metallica  (previously posted on the forums but no longer hosted at original site):


----------



## C_Strike (Mar 7, 2007)

Steve Nunn said:


> _Haplopelma volkervonwirthii_, not so much finger tapping as head bangin', note the spider drool hanging off the fangs (not my image, but damn I wish it was )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao:clap: :clap:


----------



## Dilbrain (Mar 7, 2007)

C.Crawshayi in threat pose , he held this for about 30 minutes and eventually toppled over - Bless him !


----------



## Ando55 (Mar 7, 2007)

Dilbrain said:


> C.Crawshayi in threat pose , he held this for about 30 minutes and eventually toppled over - Bless him !


Now that's a KING Baboon! :clap: I know most threat pics I've seen of them as female famous with the drumstick legs, nice to know the King backsup his side as well.   How long was he in your care?


----------



## kitty_b (Mar 8, 2007)

i always laugh at the threat poses that are so "intense" that the spider falls over.

my h. maculata did it once.. no camera at the time though. i was actually trying to flood her out of a jar and into her new enclosure... she floated on her back in the jar, threatening me..


----------



## Becky (Mar 9, 2007)

LMAO!! Can imagine that maculata floating out in a threat posture LOL!!


----------



## Dilbrain (Mar 9, 2007)

Ando55 said:


> Now that's a KING Baboon! :clap: I know most threat pics I've seen of them as female famous with the drumstick legs, nice to know the King backsup his side as well.   How long was he in your care?


I've only had him for about 3 weeks now, great T [IMO] .
has about 3 burrows and stomps around every 12 hours or so, bossing all he sees.


----------



## ErikH (Mar 9, 2007)

Dilbrain said:


> I've only had him for about 3 weeks now, great T [IMO] .
> has about 3 burrows and stomps around every 12 hours or so, bossing all he sees.


It's a great photo.  I definitely have to get one of these soon!


----------



## james41777 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Obt*

crazy..lol


----------



## tequila (Mar 16, 2007)

Awesome pics everyone, has anyone seen a G. rosea in threat posture?


----------



## Bothrops (Mar 16, 2007)

tequila said:


> Awesome pics everyone, has anyone seen a G. rosea in threat posture?


Yeap, I've seen it, and more than once. Nevertheless, I don't have any pics of them.


----------



## regalis (Mar 17, 2007)

tequila said:


> Awesome pics everyone, has anyone seen a G. rosea in threat posture?


yea..me too. I had 2 roseas male and female and they were both agressive like hell sometimes.Also my friend has g.rosea and also agressive.And his brother has rosea too and also agressive :wall: Oh and here are the pics of my 2 roseas and one of my friend.

My female






my male






my friend's female


----------



## stooka (Mar 17, 2007)

P.murinus

G.rosea

T.blondi male and female

H.minax

H.lividum she got so wound up and fell over on her back


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Mar 17, 2007)

HAHA.. I can see that happen with a lividum  . One of mine got pissed at the roach I tossed in there, and did the threat dance until the roach had done it's third round arround the tank wall. Up until then she was standing on her 4 back legs, the rest in the air, and occasionally leaning forward, to clearly show what reach she has. Cute =)


----------



## GailC (Mar 17, 2007)

My first T, female G. rosea. Often fell over on her back and would stay that way for a few minutes. She also would charge anything that came in her tank.





glad this wasn't me.






G. rosea sling in mini threat.






P. scrofa, also a very nasty girl.


----------



## TRON (Apr 2, 2007)

This is not the most agressive display, but for a B. smithi it´s agressive enough. She´s been doing that often since last molt. Cool!!!


----------



## thunderthief (May 13, 2007)

My small juv L. parahybana


----------



## Fingolfin (May 13, 2007)

My classic lividum threat pic:


----------



## Natemass (May 13, 2007)

Pam sp 






unhappy Ts bein held


----------



## ShadowBlade (May 13, 2007)

"_Fill up the darn water dish!!_"
View attachment 62084

The male's got plenty of attitude as well.
View attachment 62085


-Sean


----------



## AlainL (May 13, 2007)

Hi!

H.lividum saying hello.











Take care!

Alain


----------



## P. Novak (May 13, 2007)

*There in my picture thread, but oh well..*

Pterinochilus murinus 0.1











Grammostola rosea 0.1


----------

